# Les seves aportacions, aplegades i indistingibles



## felixgata

Hola a tots:
Estic traduint un llibre sobre els Kennedy i acabo d'entendre el matís d'"aplegades" a la frase de l'assumpte. Us poso context:

Ens acostarem als descendents de Joseph Kennedy i Rose Fitzgerald com si fossin els de Zeus i Leda, és a dir, barrejant el que en diuen els poetes i els historiadors, els mitòmans i els satírics, els cronistes i els pensadors, els periodistes i els novel·listes, ja que les seves aportacions,* aplegades* i indistingibles, han contribuït a crear-los tal com els coneixem.

Crec que el significat és "juntes", però no em queda clar si el matís és aquest. Què en penseu?

Moltes gràcies per avançat,

Gata


----------



## Penyafort

Hi ha una diferència entre juntes i aplegades. Juntes vol dir que estan unides, que son alhora al mateix lloc. Aplegades fa referència al fet que son juntes perquè han estat reunides o compilades amb anterioritat. 

Això no vol dir que en bona part dels contextos vulgui dir si fa no fa el mateix. Però convé veure'n la distinció. Per exemple: «Tenim moltes dades aplegades pel que fa a aquest cas i veient-les totes ara juntes, en podem treure trellat.»


----------



## felixgata

Moltes gràcies, de nou, Penyafort.
Està molt clara la teva explicació, però no trobo una bona traducció pel terme en aquest context No em quadren "reunidos" ni "recogidos". Per això havia pensat en "juntos", però, com bé dius, no és exactament el mateix. Creus que m'allunyo molt si ho tradueixo per "juntos" en aquest cas concret?

Salut!

Gata


----------



## Penyafort

felixgata said:


> Creus que m'allunyo molt si ho tradueixo per "juntos" en aquest cas concret?



Crec que en aquest cas, com a mínim a partir del context que llegeixo, no seria cap problema. Pròpiament hauria de ser _juntados_ més que no _juntos_, però és cert que, pel que sigui, l'opció de _juntos _sona millor a l'orella.


----------



## felixgata

Moltes gràcies, Penyafort, de nou!

Gata


----------



## Xiscomx

Com et funcionaria_ reunidas e indistinguibles_? (reunides i indistingibles)


----------



## felixgata

No sé perquè, però no m´'acaba de fer el pes.
Torno a donar-li voltes.

Moltes gràcies, de nou!

Gata


----------



## elroy

¿Qué tal “entremezcladas”? Me parece que podría funcionar bien, ya que son _indistinguibles_.


----------



## felixgata

Pues creo que era justo lo que buscaba, elroy, o se parece mucho. Como estoy en contacto con el autor, le haré propuesta, a ver qué le parece.

Muchas gracias, ¡y saludos!

Gata


----------



## Xiscomx

La proposta de @elroy és a tenir en compte, emperò tot dependent de la traducció que hagis donat a barrejar que té el mateix significat d'_entremesclar_ i _mesclar_.

Què té de dolent _aplegades_? A mi, fins ara, em sembla la més encertada, però...

Ara se m'acaba d'ocórrer _recollides_ i _indistingibles_ que potser meresqui la teva atenció.

Que faceu bondat aquest disaptumenge.


----------



## felixgata

Moltes gràcies, Xiscomx, de nou.
El cas és que la traducció és al castellà. "Aplegades" està perfecte!

Salut!

Gata


----------



## RIU

Per a un poti-poti on hom hi fica cullerada, l'opció de @elroy em sembla la més adient.


----------



## felixgata

Moltes gràcies, RIU, de nou.
A mi també em sembla molt bona opció   .


----------



## elroy

¡Gracias! Me alegro.
Por cierto, aunque no puedo escribir en catalán, lo entiendo bien (de ahí que pueda seguir esta discusión y contribuir a ella), así que aunque escriba en español (u otro idioma que no sea el catalán), me podéis perfectamente contestar en catalán. Es más, lo preferiría, ¡para aumentar mi nivel de comodidad con la lengua!


----------



## felixgata

Gràcies a tu, elroy, també per la teva feina de moderador. Aquest fòrum és una eina indispensable per a mi i valoro molt el temps i esforç que hi dediqueu desinteressadament persones com tu.

Et felicito, també, per la pila d'idiomes que domines  i estic encantada de poder contribuir al fet que et sentis més còmode amb el català.

Salut!

Gata


----------

